# Redone in B6 trim....



## phantom (Mar 7, 2017)

Redid my Classic Cruiser in more of a B6 trim. Not a clone or tribute, just a style that I like a lot. Changed seat color form black to tan . I have a front and rear set of Hubba's that would look good on this along with a period correct speedometer.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 7, 2017)

Schwinn, even the 'company' of today would sell a million and two if they made them like you do.


----------



## phantom (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you for all the likes......Will go to e bay with it, however, since I don't ship any more chances of selling are slim.


----------



## phantom (Mar 30, 2017)

Will sell locally for $375  I just don't want the hassle of parting it out and I no longer ship bikes.


----------

